# armed, AWOL US Marine confronted by RCMP in Nova Scotia



## CougarKing (15 Feb 2009)

A sad tale from last week.



> "http://www.upi.com/Top_News/2009/02/14/US_Marine_kills_himself_at_moms_farm/UPI-25091234671173/"
> BRIDGEWATER, Nova Scotia, Feb. 14 (UPI) -- A U.S. Marine who had served twice in Iraq went AWOL and headed to Canada, where he shot himself at his parent's llama farm in Nova Scotia, police said.
> 
> Lance Cpl. Timothy Scott is believed to have crossed the border carrying a gun he stole from his father's home in Norfolk, Va., Canwest News Service reported. He killed himself Thursday after his mother called the Royal Canadian Mounted Police to report that her son had come to the house with a gun.
> ...


----------



## karl28 (15 Feb 2009)

I  caught this on CTV it's a shame that this had to happen .


----------



## geo (15 Feb 2009)

Rest in Peace Marine.

a crying shame IMHO


----------

